# Pup pants in sleep



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

My wife and I adopted a husky/lab mix. We think she is about 5-6 months. Before we brought her home she saw our vet. Everything checked out. Temp was fine, fecal came back negative (but we got dewormer anyways). He poo was like soft serve so the vet gave us somee Endsorb to help solidify her poo. We just stopped giving that to here yesterday morning. She was covered in ticks when we got her. We got her Monday afternoon. She was abandon on a rural dirt road. People that live on the road sheltered them until we adopted them for about a week. She eats and drinks fine. Shes a palyful energetic pup. 

My Question:
Sometimes, at night, she pants in her sleep. She doesn't usually do it when she sleeps during the day. We keep her in a cage at night. Last night she was breathing really heavy and fast sometimes. It had been 3 hours since she was really playful and running around, so I don't think she was hot. I know there's not much the vet can do unless she breathes lilke that for them. I know dogs dream, but this does not seem like a dream to me. Any Ideas?? Are my wife and I being paranoid?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hard to tell without hearing/seeing it, but sounds like she is just dreaming. My dogs do the same thing-the run sometimes too, bark, yelp, etc


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

It doesn't last all night, I've seen what you described with other dogs. Her panting sounds like she has just run miles in the hot sun. I would consider her coat medium and the house is 65-70 degrees. And she hasn't been really active for hours when this happens. Maybe this is just the way she dreams.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

First off, I'm so glad you got yourself another dog, Nick. 
Of course, given the hardship you had with your other pup I'm not surprised that you may be a little hypervigilant, can't blame you at all for being worried.
I also think it's likely dreams..if she's not having panting difficulties during the day at all.

Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

My wife and I asked the people that rescued them thousands of questions, questions you would expect thee vet to ask. Of coarse they couldn't answer many of them, they just picked them up from the side of the road. I don't think we can ever look dogs the same way after Aston. 

Bella didn't do the panting last night, so maybe that's just the way she dreams. Otherwise so far she has been eating, drinking well and a very playfull pup. Thanks for putting me at ease.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FX4Nick said:


> My wife and I adopted a husky/lab mix. We think she is about 5-6 months. Before we brought her home she saw our vet. Everything checked out. Temp was fine, fecal came back negative (but we got dewormer anyways). He poo was like soft serve so the vet gave us somee Endsorb to help solidify her poo. We just stopped giving that to here yesterday morning. She was covered in ticks when we got her. We got her Monday afternoon. She was abandon on a rural dirt road. People that live on the road sheltered them until we adopted them for about a week. She eats and drinks fine. Shes a palyful energetic pup.
> 
> My Question:
> Sometimes, at night, she pants in her sleep. She doesn't usually do it when she sleeps during the day. We keep her in a cage at night. Last night she was breathing really heavy and fast sometimes. It had been 3 hours since she was really playful and running around, so I don't think she was hot. I know there's not much the vet can do unless she breathes lilke that for them. I know dogs dream, but this does not seem like a dream to me. Any Ideas?? Are my wife and I being paranoid?


i would definitely bring this up to your vet...but is it possible that she's not feeling safe yet? and her previous stress is showing itself during sleep?

we've had a rescue pug for six months.....only now does he not jump three feet when i take aluminum foil out.

and he used to quiver in his sleep....as if he had little electrodes attached to all of his muscles...now he sleeps like the dead.


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

I suppose that is possible. She hasn't even been with us for a week yet. I'm sure that she's had a change in diet and actually eating regularly, first round of puppy shots, dewormer for 3 days and a strange place with my other dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Just saw this...So happy you got another dog.

I think the panting is common when dogs dream.


I wish you much happiness with Bella. She hit the jackpot, for sure it sounds like, compared to how her life started...


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

FX4Nick said:


> I suppose that is possible. She hasn't even been with us for a week yet. I'm sure that she's had a change in diet and actually eating regularly, first round of puppy shots, dewormer for 3 days and a strange place with my other dog.


sounds like a stress thing for her.....or she has some wild dreams LOL..

bring it up with your vet, keep a close eye out....give her things to occupy her time whilst in the kennel/crate....like a kong with chicken, frozen....

and maybe that's your dog's personality or it will stop once she feels comfortable in her surroundings....

at any rate....congrats on your new one.


----------

